# how can i differentiate between male and female baby black mollies?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

i cant see any difference in my baby black mollies all of them are around 2 to 3 months old.please tell me some tips to differentiate between them?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

As with the adults, you can tell by the anal fin. But sometimes they can fool you, I would wait until they are at least 3/4 of an inch. What may look like a female fin, may just be a developing male. Same thing with swordtails, most all fry appear as females, and the males develope with age.


----------

